# Vikes EJ Henderson cheap shot against QB Hasselbeck



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone catch EJ Henderson from the Vikes rolling on QB Hasselbeck's knee?

Was it intentional? Like Matt said... only he truly knows...Personally I think he could have avoided him and allowed his momentum to keep going low...

This crap with shmucks hitting NFL QB's has got to be dealt with more harshly. Those QB's are the one's keeping the game exciting. Without solid QB play for each and every team, the games are not the same. Let's face it... we all love watching the Mannings, Vick, Favre, Palmer etc

I think a new rule needs to be implemented that if you hit the QB it has to happen between the shoulder pads and waist. Even if that means we are making the game harder for everyone else, we need to keep those QB's on the field!

Thoughts?

Ryan

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.boston.com/sports/articles/2 ... ck?mode=PF

NFL WEEK 7
Knee knocks out Hasselbeck
By Associated Press | October 24, 2006

Seattle Seahawks quarterback Matt Hasselbeck will miss at least three weeks with a strained ligament in his right knee.

And he's not happy about how it happened.

Hasselbeck believes Minnesota's E.J. Henderson could have avoided rolling into his lower right leg early in the second half of Seattle's loss to the Vikings Sunday.

"I don't think it was unavoidable, but only he would know," Hasselbeck said of Henderson and his hit, which was not penalized.

The play occurred when the Vikings' linebacker came off a block and swung his torso into Hasselbeck's leg, which was planted after he had just thrown an incompletion.

"I'm sure he didn't try to put me out for a long period of time -- but they didn't want me to finish the game, either," Hasselbeck said.

Seneca Wallace, a fourth-year veteran, will make his first NFL start Sunday at Kansas City. The Seahawks (4-2) are already without league MVP Shaun Alexander, who is out with a broken foot.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Ryan, maybe we should have the quarterbacks wear skirts too!! :wink:

I don't think it was intentional. IMO it didn't look like he tryed to do it. I agree that quarterbacks need some "extra" protection but its still football and people get hurt.

I think you're mad because your quarterback got hurt. :wink:

You know the Vikes would of won even if Hasselbeck would of played the whole game don't you. oke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I watched the play. So was Hasselbeck watching the ground and observing this intentional roll? No he wasn't. Come on, how the f*** would he know? He should blame his own lack of protection from his own line instead of pointing the finger on Henderson anyway. If he felt the pressure that much, which it sounds like he did and apparently witnessed intentional roughing, :roll: why didn't he back peddle a couple of steps to begin with and protect himself? It's as much his own fault as anyones. What a pansy.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

what an ego that QB has - saying that they didn't want him in the game and that's why they hurt him. I think it was an accident. The vikes guy was clearly pushed. Geez the guy's mom is now the soup lady and he thinks he's a rock star.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Hey Ryan, maybe we should have the quarterbacks wear skirts too!! :wink:
> 
> I don't think it was intentional. IMO it didn't look like he tryed to do it. I agree that quarterbacks need some "extra" protection but its still football and people get hurt.
> 
> ...


Hey Lee!

LOL

Now _*this*_ is a great topic to hash over ! :stirpot:

I think we should make the QB's wear pink practice vests too...

Seriously though... I think they need knee protection in the pocket as much as defenseless late hit protection. Doesn't it seem strange we have this list of NFL QB's in the last 2 years who all are getting injured in the knee...

I realize this just happened with a Vikes guy doing it this past weekend, so I'd have some interesting perspectives... but I mean... let's say Vikes were 6-0 and leading the division and the rest of the conference looked slack... Someone comes in and rolls up on Brad Johnson who's been having an MVP type year and is a lock to start the Pro Bowl.

You'd be pretty darn hot too right? :-?

I'd rather it just be consistent across the league that you had to avoid going low on a QB or be fined a game's paycheck. These guys can adapt their game to the rules. I think there is a subtle thing going on in the league to get the starting QB out of the game at all costs... It will help your team's game and Super Bowl aspirations!

Thanks for the lively debate!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Watch the replay, he was clearly pushed by a seahawks player, how the hell was he supposed to avoid that? :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

north14 said:


> Watch the replay, he was clearly pushed by a seahawks player, how the hell was he supposed to avoid that? :eyeroll:


Watch the replay again. He was not pushed airborne into his leg... Yes he was pushed. No doubt. But Henderson landed short and not out of control. He had the chance to then start rolling... he knew the direction he was headed and allowed himself to continue ...

As soon as he felt a hand on his back, he had plausible deniability that he was "pushed" from behind. Mack Strong is a very stong fullback, but he isn't going to push all Henderson's weight.

If you look closely at that "push", you'll see Strong is pushing him to the side and behind of Hasselbeck. He didn't push him directly into him as we are being led to believe!

Ryan


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Someone comes in and rolls up on Brad Johnson who's been having an MVP type year and is a lock to start the Pro Bowl.


Now Ryan.......I certainly hope that you are not saying that is where Hasselbeck was headed before the injury!!!!!!! I kinda thought you were a reasonable guy until that comment!!!!! :wink:

It looks to me like he was pushed, but you are right, if the shoe was on the other foot, human nature says that Vikes fans would think otherwise. I don't believe it was intentional but I felt better with Hasselbeck than his backup. The guy wasn't as good a passer but the mobility is way better.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

djleye said:


> > Someone comes in and rolls up on Brad Johnson who's been having an MVP type year and is a lock to start the Pro Bowl.
> 
> 
> Now Ryan.......I certainly hope that you are not saying that is where Hasselbeck was headed before the injury!!!!!!! I kinda thought you were a reasonable guy until that comment!!!!! :wink:


Nope wasn't implying that! Though I can see how it could be interpreted that way.

Matt has seen a huge drop in his performance this year. That can be attributed to not having the best left guard in the league anymore!

:beer:

Combined with losing Alexander due to the Madden NFL curse, and no doubt Hasselbeck has been seeing much more blitzing and line pressure this year. Letting Steve go to free agency to the Vikes was a huge mistake by Seattle. They are paying for it now as everyone can see....

I'm much more a fan of all football in general. I like seeing the long bombs, the amazing scrambles and high scores. Games having continual ups and downs are good for excitement. Grinding games on the ground are boring. Therefore we need to protect the guys that architect and drive the engine. I don't care if you are a fan of any NFL team. A good, elusive, rocket-armed QB is a hard thing to find and keep. The NFL has to recognize that without them the games just become rugby scrums...

Ryan


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I know Hasselbeck "wants to be like Brett" but one QB in a dress right now is enough.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

north14 said:


> Watch the replay, he was clearly pushed by a seahawks player, how the hell was he supposed to avoid that? :eyeroll:


Agree completely, QB's own lineman pushed Henderson into him. How about a little blame for this guy!

:evil:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'm much more a fan of all football in general. I like seeing the long bombs, the amazing scrambles and high scores. Games having continual ups and downs are good for excitement. Grinding games on the ground are boring. Therefore we need to protect the guys that architect and drive the engine. I don't care if you are a fan of any NFL team. A good, elusive, rocket-armed QB is a hard thing to find and keep. The NFL has to recognize that without them the games just become rugby scrums...
> 
> Ryan


Ok we should all stop drafting good defence. 8)

I am the other side I love to watch receivers crushed as they attemt a catch and I love to see footballs ripped out of the hands of rocket lazer armed QB's .

Offence is fun to watch but defence wins games!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Bore, just like how the Vikes defense is going to crush ole Brady.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ryan,

It is illegal to hit a quarterback low now...unless pushed. The ref must have thought henderson was pushed into Hasselbeck...as do I. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Dak said:


> Ryan,
> 
> It is illegal to hit a quarterback low now...unless pushed. The ref must have thought henderson was pushed into Hasselbeck...as do I. :beer:


If you lood at the replay, anybody would think that. You would have to be biased to think otherwise. Hell, EJ apologized to beat hell, he didn't want to run into his leg and do that. EJ called Burleson out in Seattle and apolgized through him even. Many won't hear about that in the public but it happend. Matt is an arrogant prick and that will never change, I love the guy as a QB because he is that way, but some things are a little ridiculous. Read a little deeper into this,, it was an accident and that is it. Matt Hasselbeck seriously believes he is the best QB in the league, he has a little something coming if he believes that. Arrogance runs in all of us, b ut lets get real.

Hope he has a great year when he comes back.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Quarterbacks are such wimps now days it's unreal! There are already so many rules about not hitting the quartback that are plain stupid. Why can the quarterback throw the ball away intentionally if he's out of the pocket, don't these idiots know how to slide anymore?

Football is a contact sport, if these wimpy quarterbacks can't take the hits maybe they should be jumping on the sidelines with their pom-poms!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Same as was said above, I watched the replay a few times and it still looks like EJ was bumped by a linemen, lost his balance and fell back onto the leg.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

should make a few more rule changes:

Can't rush until after a count of "five mississippi"

QB can't run unless he is rushed

Everbody is eligible...

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Noticed over the weekend that the NFL chose properly not to fine him for the hit! Since it was below the accepted area of contact, they must have seen what the rest of us other than one saw!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

